# Different Esters



## Fladjengineer (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey everyone, I understand the difference in esters and their life cycle. I have used test enanthate for a few years now but no longer have access to it and will be starting with a HRT doctor in January using Cypionate. I understand they have the same time of release but wondered if anyone knew if they performed similar as far as increasing muscle mass. With the Enanthate I would always get a constant pumped look and I heard the Cyp will not do that. Any advise or testimony from previous experience would be appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2017)

You heard wrong. If anyone claims they can tell the difference between the two, they're hypersensitive to placebos.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 1, 2017)

They are the same thing in effects..Long estered test is long estered test.


----------



## Nytmere (Dec 1, 2017)

Both are basically the same, but some people prefer one over the other, I used to prefer cyp because I though it gave me more of a kick , but I know it was just in my head, the results were always the same.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 1, 2017)

Awesome! Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok. New Question about esters. if one type of ester say cyp is mixed in the same vial as prop how can the prop not be impacted by the cyp ester? I know sus250 is a blend and known to be great, I have personally gotten great results from it in the past. But looking at all of these new blends coming out Im wondering how you can mix no ester with short ester and long ester in the same mix but they respond differently? wouldn't they all be mixed and be dominated by the long ester?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2017)

Fladjengineer said:


> Ok. New Question about esters. if one type of ester say cyp is mixed in the same vial as prop how can the prop not be impacted by the cyp ester? I know sus250 is a blend and known to be great, I have personally gotten great results from it in the past. But looking at all of these new blends coming out Im wondering how you can mix no ester with short ester and long ester in the same mix but they respond differently? wouldn't they all be mixed and be dominated by the long ester?



They don't respond differently. Test is test. 

But they peak and last differently.


----------

